# ISO recipe for homemade cheese.



## Farmer Jon (Oct 1, 2014)

If anyone makes their own cheese will you please share your recipe and tips. I would like to try and make my own. If you don't want to share will you point me in the right direction to find a good recipe?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 1, 2014)

I dabbled around with cheese making a while back, but decided I already had too many hobbies. It didn't seem all that difficult, though. 

All you need is a great book and cheese making supplies.

A great book (Ricki Carroll is the cheesemaking queen):
http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Art...&qid=1412163432&sr=1-3&keywords=ricki+carroll

Cheese making supplies
Cheese Making Supplies | Midwest Supplies


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 1, 2014)

This blog is defunct, but it has lots of recipes, tips and links to supplies for making cheese at home: http://forgingfromage.blogspot.com/


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 1, 2014)

There are TONS of sites on cheesemaking, as well as books.  We found a place where you can get raw milk (although it is labeled for non-human consumption, pfffft) and made mozzarella, ricotta and mascarpone.  It wasn't difficult, though I cooked the first batch of moz too long and it didn't have that really soft texture we wanted.  The ricotta and mascarpone were great though.  Used the mascarpone to make the best brownies we've ever had in our lives.  

Had made some ricotta long ago using just lemon juice and store-bought milk.  It was pretty easy too though I have to say the non-pasturized milk made a better end product and formed the curd better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 1, 2014)

The perfect place for beginners and the mozzarella recipe I use is here.

Fankhauser's Cheese Page


----------



## Farmer Jon (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone. This should keep me busy this winter. I think I can get raw milk. There is a dairy up the road from me.


----------



## blissful (Mar 9, 2017)

Farmer Jon, your post is from 2014 but I still see you around. Have you had any luck with making cheeses? I started last fall watching videos and the blog by Gavin Webber and now I'm knee deep in cheese and I love making it. The blog and videos are free and they show you each step and give you a recipe. I'll start a new post on making cheese and unfortunately all the cheese I make is with store bought milk, but with the addition of calcium chloride, it works well.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Mar 9, 2017)

I never did it. Its still somthing I'm interested in. Just never had the time. Its on my list of things I want to do.


----------

